# new to me loader



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The newest addition to the fleet. Nice clean machine best of all everything fully works.It will be getting a coat of paint and lettered. The swinger is my yard machine but i do have soft cover for it. We did use it during the blizzard to do 30 accounts it saved me big time.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

A few of the boy's with there toys. My oldest runs the skidsteeer like he's done it for years! As you see he's pretty proud of the skidsteer


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have to look for a pusher or a road plow to make a pusher. I can't want for the snow to fly again to try out the loader.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice stuff!


more pics of the swinger!that looks like a great little machine to do cleanup work


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The swinger is a great machine it will run in mud and has great ground clearance. In the snow it will drive thru 2' with no problem. It also will not damage a lawn like the skidsteer.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice loader fleet!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

nice machines good luck with the new loader .


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

those are good machines good luck with it


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fat Alices make great snow rigs.Looks like a keeper.


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome! I need one of the KAGE plow/pushers for my new bobcat. They are asking $5800 for a new 8'. 
I went there the other day to check em out, nice facility/operation they have there.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Great machines and family!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

let those little boys run wild


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice addition to your fleet!


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

What year looks like mid 70's how many HP, 2.5 yd bucket make and model. Sweet rubber looks okay do you have a parking lot to work it in.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes i have 5 lots with in a 1/2 mile of each other. This was bought to make my life easier. I was doing it with what i had with no problems. The weather pattern changes we have seen have made a loader very important. All our storms used to be 3" or 4" now we get fewer storms but we get dumped on.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

jvm81;1630048 said:


> let those little boys run wild


They do run and play hard. i have lot of property for them to just go. My boy's also understand that to play you must work and work they do. My oldest is planning on plowing with the loader this winter(that will be a fight) he plows with the skidsteer now he also runs a cat 330 excavator last fall he dug a foundation.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Chineau;1630074 said:


> What year looks like mid 70's.


I'm thinking 1980.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

what size pusher are you looking to get? i have a couple of 16 footers that i am no longer using.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a 10' loader box. A 12' would be the max. I want to use it during the day and i plow a lumber yard so space is tight sometimes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What's it like plowing with those tire on the skid?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The tires were money well spent. No more flats and the ride is the same. They added almost 400lbs to the machine.


----------



## Bessette Land (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice machine Shaun. My thoughts a Kage or HLA wing.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

They are way out of my price range. they were talking 10 to 17k. I have something in mind!!! You know how my mind works. Most to the parts are on the shelf in my shop if i decide to go that way.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

fireside;1630247 said:


> I'm looking for a 10' loader box. A 12' would be the max. I want to use it during the day and i plow a lumber yard so space is tight sometimes.


We have 12ft Protech pushers on two of our loaders to move snow at two of our lumber yards and they work really well. It takes a little planning on where we put things for the winter so you can get around the stacks and pallets of shingles so you're able to get to them with a fork lift.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

loader is all painted and lettered. Just a shot in it winter wear after last storm


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

one more


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

That thing is sweet! Looks nice


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice loader and fleet! Also I think it's real cool when young boys work hard! I'm 24 now, and I've always had at least 1 job at a time since I was 12. So I really like seeing that same type of attitude. Tell them congrats and to keep up the good work.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looking nice!


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good. I see you driving once in a while


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

cubplower;1712391 said:


> Looks good. I see you driving once in a while


I see you live in bethany. I'm all over town all the time. STop sometime and say hi


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

fireside;1710224 said:


> one more
> 
> View attachment 131700


Looks real good with the new coat of paint almost new looking. hopfully she runs as well as she looks .


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

cat320;1720332 said:


> Looks real good with the new coat of paint almost new looking. hopfully she runs as well as she looks .


She runs great not a drop of anything leaks. My father inlaw could not believe how good if shaped its in he's run heavy equipment for over 40 years.I drove her from my shop to its winter home around 14 miles. After about 10 hours of plowing she used about a 1/4 of a tank of fuel. That not to bad.
I need to get a steel edge pusher for next year. The rubber edge doesn't get it done to my expectation. So the 12' pro tech in great shape will be for sale soon


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

newest addition to the fleet


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Hoping for one more snowfall. We never got to try it this year on a commercial accounts


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

To my oldest son who I know is reading plowsite NO YOU CANT PLOW WITH THE LOADER it mine to play with in the snow!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

fireside said:


> To my oldest son who I know is reading plowsite NO YOU CANT PLOW WITH THE LOADER it mine to play with in the snow!!


Bahahahahahhah


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

fireside said:


> To my oldest son who I know is reading plowsite NO YOU CANT PLOW WITH THE LOADER it mine to play with in the snow!!


Son wait till dad gets done playing with his new toy....Then he will allow you to run it....Both nice machines...Congrats


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

ringahding1 said:


> Awesome! I need one of the KAGE plow/pushers for my new bobcat. They are asking $5800 for a new 8'.
> I went there the other day to check em out, nice facility/operation they have there.


Mark O has one for sale or at least a connection


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Here’s my question what size box would you put on it? The blizzard Goes on my skid steer but the loader is wired for it also. The loader weight is around 9k with loader tires. I’m thinking a 10’ steel edge


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Getting ready for winter. The newest item. I can't wait to try it out. A big thumbs up to a Plowsite member for the purchase of my MP. We are wiring it right into my blizzard wiring so we can run it on any machine. The harness should be here any day from another Plowsite member.


----------

